# ENDOMETRIAL SCRATCH



## Princess H (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi ladies,

I'm after some feedback on the endometrial scratch. I've had 2 failed OE tx & 2 failed DE tx. I'm just about to start on FET. I'm looking into the scratch to help with implantation. 

Has anyone had this done? Can you give me the following feedback please:

What was it like having it done?
How many times did you have it done per tx?
What cycle day did you have it done?
Did you get a BFP or BFN after having it done?

Thank you all in advance.

Helen xxx


----------

